# Toshiba Satellite L750 se apaga de vez en cuando (no es temperatura)



## FranCasas (Mar 1, 2020)

Hola, resulta que tengo un Toshiba satellite L750 i5 con 6gb de ram placa base DABLBMB28A0, el cual resulta que al cierto tiempo de estar conectado se apaga y se quedan parpadeando dos leds naranjas.
Con batería cargada no se apaga (sin cargador conectado)
Con batería con carga y cargador conectado la carga un momento y al poco tiempo se queda conectado y descargándose (cuando se apaga se encienden los led naranjas)
Con el cargador únicamente funciona durante un tiempo, pero al poco tiempo se apaga y quedan las 2 luces naranjas encendidas.
Mientras no se apaga el portátil funciona perfectamente.
Lo he desmontado e inspeccionado la placa base (entrada de corriente, mosfet asociados, condensadores asociados e incluso condensadores más externos que tampoco estaban en corto, algunos me marcaban baja resistencia pero estaban cerca del procesador o del chipset, y al momento de encender tenía en ellos los 1.1v) pero no he encontrado nada, al estar encendida tengo en procesador 1.1v y el áreas cercanas 0.9v, que creo que es correcto. Todos los voltajes de 3.3v, 1.5v, 5v, 19v, están presentes.
He visto un caso similar en otro sitio web, pero le remiten al servicio técnico.
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## snake9229 (Mar 5, 2020)

has comprobado rams ?


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola, las rams no son el problema, ya que con la batería cargada funciona perfectamente, aunque se quede conectado y descargándose.
Además, me he dado cuenta que en el momento que se le encienden los 3 leds naranjas se le escucha una especie de click y a partir de ahí ya aparece como conectado y descargándose. 
Si lo dejo cargando apagado carga la batería durante más tiempo antes de dejar de cargar y encenderse estos led, si lo hago mientras está encendido en cuestión de 2 o 3 segundos se escucha el click y se encienden los 3 leds naranjas parpadeando.
Dentro no tiene nada raro y los voltajes parecen correctos.
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## snake9229 (Mar 6, 2020)

que cosa mas rara. parece que algun componente con el consumo que pasa por el cuando esta encendido se calienta y casca. has comprobado los mosfet que van al conector de carga?


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 6, 2020)

A ver si te sirve algo
Toshiba Laptop Error codes (Power flashing led) and Manuals


----------



## microon (Mar 6, 2020)

Hola Colega . Solo un comentario :  No se si será tu caso pero algunas de estas placas que he revisado , tienen un integrado smd que controla la carga de la bateria y el bypass automático de alimentacion : ISL88731 . Si lo puedes identificar en la placa , puedes obtener el datasheet y asi verificar los componentes secundarios que colaboran en su tarea. Hay mosfet de superficie en diferentes funciones , diodos schottky , e incluso termistores de superficie.  Si la placa tiene este IC , yo me jugaria a revisar todo lo que tenga alrededor.


----------



## FranCasas (May 7, 2020)

De acuerdo, perdonad no haber contestado antes, pero esque no me ha notificado de las respuestas, lo haré en cuanto pueda y comento aver qué he conseguido.


----------



## FranCasas (Ago 14, 2020)

He estado liado con el portátil, y ví en algún lado que pudiera ser el conector de carga que tuviese alguno de los 4 cables partido, y lo que he hecho es soldar cables de alimentación directos a la placa, con los cuales no me presenta este error la mayoría de ocasiones. Tras hacer esto he resoldado los cables en el conector de carga y en el zócalo del cable del conector de carga, y ahora se apaga menos pero sigue apagándose, aunque ahora no me hace el parpadeo de los led naranjas, se apaga directamente (conservando el led de conexión a red encendido).
Otra cosa que he observado es que estando conectado y apagado, el led de carga de la batería se queda encendido(sin estar ella puesta). Por otro lado este led a veces sigue encendido cuando la batería está puesta y el portátil apagado. Por estos errores estoy pensando en sustituir el ISL88731 que se mencionó anteriormente, aunque no sé si será el causante de la falsa detección de batería.
Un saludo.


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 12, 2021)

Saludos, me ha sido imposible seguir antes con el ordenador. He sustituido el ISL y nada, sigue con los mismos síntomas, se le encienden las dos luces naranjas parpadeando, e incluso cuando se enciende sin batería se apaga de golpe.
He comprobado MOSFETs y nada, no son ellos. El ISL tiene todos los pines bien colocados, comprobados. Ya no sé qué más puede ser, por si tenéis una idea.

Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## analogico (Mar 12, 2021)

la idea es el famoso capacitor Nec tokin


----------



## FranCasas (Mar 12, 2021)

Pues es algo que no he probado, lo medí en continuidad pensando que si no estaba cortado estaría bien y ni se me pasó por la cabeza. Voy a sustituirlos y os digo qué tal. Muchísimas gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## VAZKVILL (Mar 29, 2021)

Si puedes revisa el alimentador.  
El cable o conector se daña del uso y a veces hace mal contacto. 
Tienes que probarlo con una carga conectada (no vale medir la tensión en vacio, ya que te puede dar correcto y al meterle carga  esta baja).  Dependiendo de la tensión de salida del alimentador (hasta 14v ) yo usaba una bombilla de auto 12v 21w. Para tensiones superiores ( 15v,17v,19v,21v)  2 bombillas en serie de 12v 21w
 Si se ilumina y en el tester te da la tensión correcta, mueve el cable y conector y verifica que la bombilla no se apague u baje la tensión.


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 2, 2021)

Todo eso lo he probado, he probado varios cargadores e incluso inyectando directamente en placa los 19V de alimentación, pero sigue haciéndolo. Cuando se enciende con la batería quitada (solo con cargador) en 1 minuto se apaga (aproximadamente), y cuando tiene la batería puesta y el cargador, se enciende y está cargando unos segundos, luego empiezan a parparear los dos led naranjas y se apaga cuando se le acaba la batería.
Se le han cambiado: ISL88731(cargador), NPCELA0DX(KBC), se le han cambiado los 3 condensadores NEC TOKIN de 470uF que traía en el procesador por otros 4 de 330, (aproximadamente la misma capacidad), y sigue dando el mismo problema.
Es algo raro, porque hay veces que apagado se carga la batería correctamente durante un tiempo pero al rato vuelven a parpadear las luces naranjas y deja de cargar.
Por ejemplo ahora, en el momento que estoy redactando este post lo tengo conectado a un cargador universal a través de un power-z(medidor de energía), y está cargando y encendido, sin parpadeo de luces, pero esto ya me lo ha hecho antes, que parece que va bien y luego al rato de nuevo parpadea.
¿Qué opináis?¿No es algo excesivamente raro?E
Editado después de 10 minutos:
Lo conecté a internet y cuando empezó a hacer algo empezó a parpadear y dejó de alimentarse:


----------



## analogico (Abr 2, 2021)

si funciona bien con la batería,
puede ser algún otro capacitor

si tienes osciloscopio, mira el ruido de las subfuentes y compara, con cargador y con bateria


tambien puedes probar reprogramando la bios, ojala directo con algun dump
tenia uno de otra marca  que se apagaba por error de bios


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 2, 2021)

Tal cual me lo has dicho, por casualidad he pensado en actualizarle la bios (antes de ver tu mensaje), y tenía muchas más versiones nuevas, le he puesto la última.
Durante la actualización estaban parpadeando las luces naranjas, como siempre(lo hice con suficiente batería), y tras reprogramarse el EC se apagaron las luces, no han vuelto a encenderse, se ha cargado la batería completa con el PC encendido.
Por ahora no me ha fallado, voy a volverlo a montar y comento los resultados, puede que sea esta la solución.


----------



## FranCasas (Abr 4, 2021)

Efectivamente, tras montarlo y cambiarle el cargador (con el suyo a veces dejaba de cargar aunque sin hacer nada de parpadeo de luces) el portátil va genial con Windows 10 y funciona todo perfectamente, tras actualizar la BIOS.
Os dejo la BIOS que me descargué para mi modelo L750 por si os sirve: ACPI Flash BIOS version 3.60 for Satellite/Pro L655/L750/L755 (PSK1W/PSK1X/PSK2Y) (dynabook.com)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas y conocimiento.
Un saludo.


----------



## gpuser (Jun 13, 2021)

FranCasas dijo:


> Efectivamente, tras montarlo y cambiarle el cargador (con el suyo a veces dejaba de cargar aunque sin hacer nada de parpadeo de luces) el portátil va genial con Windows 10 y funciona todo perfectamente, tras actualizar la BIOS.
> Os dejo la BIOS que me descargué para mi modelo L750 por si os sirve: ACPI Flash BIOS version 3.60 for Satellite/Pro L655/L750/L755 (PSK1W/PSK1X/PSK2Y) (dynabook.com)
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas y conocimiento.
> Un saludo.


Hola.
Tengo una lap L755 con el mismo problema solo que enciende solamente con el cargador, si le conecto la bateria cuando esta apagada no enciende ni con la bateria ni con el cargador, al estar encendida conecto la bateria pero no la carga ni la detecta, intente actualizar la bios pero no actualiza si no tiene la bateria  algo que vi es que no da voltaje de carga en los pines de la bateria de la placa. 
Me podrán echar una mano?


----------



## FranCasas (Sep 29, 2021)

Perdona la tardanza pero no había visto tu mensaje. Espero poder ayudarte.
Por lo que dices puede ser un fallo con el charger (es el circuito integrado ISL88731 que se encarga de hacer la carga de batería, medir corriente, etc), pero también puede ser la BIOS. O puede ser el charger o algún componente anexo (MOSFETs). Mira el esquematico que te dejo, por si te sirve.

Como te digo a mi se me resolvió todo (despues de cambiar el KBC, el charger, y muchas mas cosas) simplemente con una actualización de BIOS.
Si no puedes actualizarla vía USB, prueba a actualizar las memorias que usa (25QXX), con algún archivo del mismo PC. Haz antes una copia de los datos de las memorias, por si este no fuera el problema.
Yo uso un programador muy barato que compré en su día para arreglar una TV. Es un CH341, que ni recuerdo como se llama, extremadamente barato, que trae un soporte para memorias SMD.


----------

